# Trigger pull on a Model 360pd vs. Ruger LCR



## Rhetorician (Dec 17, 2014)

Hello all:

I probably could not post this opinion on the "other Smith forum!" But here we go.

I bought a slightly used Smith Model 360pd Scandium 357 that weights it at 11 oz. You heard that correct.

My problem is this, my first gun was a Ruger LCR 357 and the trigger is oh so buttery smooth.

Now this little Smith is truly a horse of another color. I can hardly pull the trigger in the DA mode. I know I am spoiled and I know also that I should not compare it to the Ruger.

So what am I to do to get this Smith to "act right" when "there ain't no 'do right' in it!"

Trigger job? Snap caps?

A little help please.

"That is all!" :mrgreen:

rd


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Have a trigger job done on it.
Terry Tussey: Tussey Custom - Custom pistols with distinctive appearance and innovative design!
Cylinder & Slide: Cylinder & Slide Inc
...and lots of others.


----------



## Rhetorician (Dec 17, 2014)

Steve,

Thanks for the response. But that is my point exactly. Why should someone who buys a very expensive Smith J Frame have to turn around and have a trigger job done to it? Why in the world does it not come from the factory like that?

Go figure!!!!!?????


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Rhetorician said:


> ...Why should someone who buys a very expensive Smith J Frame have to turn around and have a trigger job done to it? Why in the world does it not come from the factory like that?...


The answer is very simple: Most customers do not want (or believe that they need) trigger jobs, so there is economic justification for delivering less-expensive guns with less-perfect trigger actions. Without trigger jobs, the pistols sell for much, much less.

If the factory included trigger refinement for which you might pay Terry Tussey $50.00, by the time that the factory, distributor, and retailer had taken their appropriate profits on the sale, the $50.00 trigger job would cost the consumer an extra $100.00 above the regular retail price.

If you require a trigger job, would you rather pay Terry Tussey $50.00, or the gun shop an additional $100.00?

Side Issue: Ruger has designed a trigger action (used in the LCR) with improved geometry, such that a trigger job, while probably still useful, is somewhat less necessary. However, it is a patented, proprietary design, and not subject to adoption by other makers for many years.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Smith and Wesson's performance center will do a trigger job. I have not done this nor do I know anyone that has I just know they offer to do that for a fee. How much? Just another option to consider.


----------



## TheTourist (Dec 27, 2014)

I also own a 360PD. My trigger is smooth and crisp in both DA and SA.

I am also a Tussey customer, since 1984. I'd send the gun there, but my guess is this is more of a "repair" than a "customization."


----------

